# Kayak Concession



## BaldMountainRA (Jan 19, 2011)

*Bald Mountain Recreation Area*​*Canoe and Kayak Rental Services*​​The Department of Natural Resources & Environment is seeking someone to provide canoe and kayak rental services within the Bald Mountain Recreation Area. The rental season will begin in 2011. If interested, contact Tom Bissett at (248) 693-6767 for more information. Bids will be due February 15, 2011 at 2:00 pm.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Any more info on this, is it going to happen????


----------

